# Gtechniq G5 tips ?



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Had a bash with my Gtechniq goodies today. Did the windscreen with G1 - no problems.

But when it came to using the G5 on the rest of the glass it was a right **** to buff off. They say to use paper towel to remove residue. I tried kitchen roll , microfibre and newspaper to buff it off but its still streaky ? Especially noticible driving tonight when looking in my wing mirrors ?

I'm i doing something wrong ? Or shall i try another buff with the paper (the only thing that seemed to touch it)

Jim


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I had the same problem with it last week, horrid to remove.
Had to IPA the windows in the end, so said to the customer if he is not happy I will go back and reappy G1.

Think that bottle will be heading for the bin as any product that causes me problems goes in the bin.


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I had the same problem with it last week, horrid to remove.
> Had to IPA the windows in the end, so said to the customer if he is not happy I will go back and reappy G1.
> 
> Think that bottle will be heading for the bin as any product that causes me problems goes in the bin.


I thought i was saving money only keeping the G1 for the windscreen but i wish i had put it on all the glass now.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Have to admit I've never had an issue with G5 (or G3 as it used to be called). Simply applied and removed with a microfibre. Removal was as easy and removing AutoGlym glass polish.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Was the window completely clean of any previous product with G4? Only had an issue with G5 when I stupidly applied it with the tri-foam pad. Sounded good in my head, but didn't do me any favours. Otherwise no problems.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like over applied.. 1 dab on the little make up pad should do a whole side window atleast.

keep buffing with the paper


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

svended said:


> Was the window completely clean of any previous product with G4? Only had an issue with G5 when I stupidly applied it with the tri-foam pad. Sounded good in my head, but didn't do me any favours. Otherwise no problems.


Maybe not clean enough , just washed the car , dried and gave the glass a wipe over with glass cleaner (just crappy window cleaner i'm using up). I don't have G4.



CraigQQ said:


> sounds like over applied.. 1 dab on the little make up pad should do a whole side window atleast.
> 
> keep buffing with the paper


The G5 didn't come with a pad. Just applied with a clean microfibre , maybe a foam pad would of been better.

I may well of over applied , i dabbed 2-3 times per window. Just so i could see it going on and didn't miss any spots. The instuctions are very vague.

I'll give the paper another go i think. Well not today , its chucking it down. :wall:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

less is more with g5 application. dab a small amount on your applicator cloth and immediately wipe residue away with paper/cotton towel.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Rob,
When I applied it I used a MF cloth to wipe it off, just wondering if doing so would have removed too much of the solution? Also you mention wiping off straight away but the sticky "How to apply thread" here says to leave a few minutes?



> G3
> Once glass has been thoroughly cleaned dab product onto a cotton pad and spread thoroughly over the glass. wait a few minutes for it to cure, and then buff off using a microfibre cloth.
> 
> allow to cure for a couple of hours before getting wet if possible.


----------

